# 1st reptile/royal python for 12 year old



## Allytoe (May 14, 2013)

My son wants a royal python and has convinced me that this is not just a sudden fad. He has done lots of research about keeping snakes and is interested in lots of reptiles. So I have spent some considerable time researching habitat, set ups etc. so I also know what is involved. I have been making him wait some months while we have been looking into things and also for him to realise we expect him to take responsibility and care of this snake himself (of course we will oversee things). 

My question for those of experience is that now we are ready to jump in and start buying things but find at this time of year we seem to be in the middle of either getting an older cb12 snake or waiting some more months for the cb13 hatchlings to arrive.

Would you advise for or against a young hatchling for a 12 year old with inexperienced parents?

Also would I be right to assume the least expensive morph other than a normal would be a pastel?


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Allytoe said:


> My son wants a royal python and has convinced me that this is not just a sudden fad. He has done lots of research about keeping snakes and is interested in lots of reptiles. So I have spent some considerable time researching habitat, set ups etc. so I also know what is involved. I have been making him wait some months while we have been looking into things and also for him to realise we expect him to take responsibility and care of this snake himself (of course we will oversee things).
> 
> My question for those of experience is that now we are ready to jump in and start buying things but find at this time of year we seem to be in the middle of either getting an older cb12 snake or waiting some more months for the cb13 hatchlings to arrive.
> 
> ...


Hatchlings can escape from the tiniest of holes. I would personally make the choice based on whether the snake is an established feeder first.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Herpster said:


> Hatchlings can escape from the tiniest of holes. I would personally make the choice based on whether the snake is an established feeder first.


This /\ /\ /\

I would personally go for a CB12 (theyll still be little) and make sure it is an established feeder as royals are known to be problem feeders and being inexperienced a non-feeder can really put you off.

:2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I've been advising a colleague at work about much the same thing. Her son originally wanted several other species, but was a bit put off by their flighty nature, but really warmed to Royals. I would also advise a snake that's been shown to be a good feeder. A CB12, as said, will still be quite small.

Personally, I would still suggest one of the more placid ratsnakes as a better choice for a 12 year old with inexperienced parents. A Russian Ratsnake, perhaps? These are also easy to look after and handle - and unless something is seriously wrong, they are great eaters.


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Blogspot for your son*

Hi Allytoe, if your son has his heart set on a royal python, I would recommend getting a young adult as they are not small enough to escape through tiny holes and are easy to handle.

A good source of information for you and your son is this newly started blogspot
The Joys of Reptile Keeping and Awesome Reptiles

It has information and advice from picking your first snake to shedding and feeding topics. It's also updated around every day to three days and if you want to ask the author any questions via the comment section, please feel free to do so.


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Neonblack123 said:


> Hi Allytoe, if your son has his heart set on a royal python, I would recommend getting a young adult as they are not small enough to escape through tiny holes and are easy to handle.
> 
> A good source of information for you and your son is this newly started blogspot
> The Joys of Reptile Keeping and Awesome Reptiles
> ...


You on commission? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd say a CB12# from a reputable breeder so you can assure that it really is a confirmed feeder. Depending on where you are in the UK I can recommend a few breeders that I would trust 100%. 
#The reason I come down on CB12 rather than CB13 is that it may be tricky for novices to get the baby to eat.

If you want to double check anything on your set up or have any questions at all please don't hesitate to PM me and I'll advise as best I can. ( I love helping newbies)

And enjoy your new snake!! :2thumb:


----------



## Neonblack123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Chance said:


> You on commission? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL no, just trying to get some more visitors to my girlfriend's blog and if it helps people then even better  She's really into reptiles but isn't used to forums so I deal with the forum business while she writes the blogs. : victory:


----------



## Allytoe (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for all your helpful replies.

We were planning to buy the medium (24") monkfield terrainium to start with, but I am finding it hard to judge the size a CB12 would be, as most adverts quote a weight as opposed to a length for the snake. Would this last long do you think, before we would need to buy a bigger vivarium?


(I like the locking lid as opposed to sliding glass doors, to avoid escapee issues.)









We live north essex if you can recommend any breeders that would be great thanks.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Allytoe said:


> Thank you for all your helpful replies.
> 
> We were planning to buy the medium (24") monkfield terrainium to start with, but I am finding it hard to judge the size a CB12 would be, as most adverts quote a weight as opposed to a length for the snake. Would this last long do you think, before we would need to buy a bigger vivarium?
> 
> ...


A CB12 would fit in there... but you would have to upgrade in a year or 18 months. Personally I think it would look a bit cramped as well. 

A 3ft vivarium is a minimum for royal really. 

I have a CB12 male in one of these: 

VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium Lge Mussel 45" | Swell Reptiles

And it should be fine in there for life...

In use:


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Allytoe said:


> Thank you for all your helpful replies.
> 
> We were planning to buy the medium (24") monkfield terrainium to start with, but I am finding it hard to judge the size a CB12 would be, as most adverts quote a weight as opposed to a length for the snake. Would this last long do you think, before we would need to buy a bigger vivarium?
> 
> ...


I would avoid that vivarium because it opens from the top. snakes associate things coming from above as birds etc trying to eat them. I put my 6 month old in a 24" vivexotic with lots of hides and fake foliage and it was fine.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Like Lord V, I would say that a CB12 would outgrow it in 18 months and would tend to go straight to the 3ft front opening viv. You can get locks for the glass doors. : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Like Lord V, I would say that a CB12 would outgrow it in 18 months and would tend to go straight to the 3ft front opening viv. You can get locks for the glass doors. : victory:


 
I noticed a big change in my little Royal when I moved him from a RUB to a wooden viv. In the RUB, he didn't tend to do very much, but once in the viv, he was out exploring a lot of the time.

Having said that, I've heard other people say the complete opposite. Personally, I'd go for the viv every time if you can.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Having just got my first royal I can understand all the advice given in your thread, I've had quite a wait for my royal (CB 12 - hatched August) but that's another story, at the moment she's in a 9l rub which is a temporary home, she will be moved into a bigger rub once I'm happy she's feeding fine with me and I plan on going by how she reacts each time she's introduced to more space and once she's near adult size then I plan on introducing her into a viv, if she does well in a viv and feeding isn't an issue then in a viv she will remain for life however, if she doesn't do well in her viv (and not all royals do well in vivs) then she will have a rub of the appropriate size.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine started in a two foot viv from a hatchling, I don't hold with the size causing fasting, as long as they have adequate cover they'll be fine. I could just have been lucky though.: victory:


----------



## Allytoe (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for all the advice. We feel more confident to get a CB12 now and will look around for a male pastel in our area.

It seems the terrainium we really liked may not be a good idea. One of the reasons I liked it so much was the glass base and the slot for the heatmat, it would be easier to clean for my son. It does come in a bigger size, this would solve the "will only last 18mths or so" part, but would an older snake want the height a vivarium could offer? We really don't want an RUB, but why would some Royals prefer them to a viv? Obviously at the end of the day we want the snake to be happy in its home.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Allytoe said:


> Thank you for all the advice. We feel more confident to get a CB12 now and will look around for a male pastel in our area.
> 
> It seems the terrainium we really liked may not be a good idea. One of the reasons I liked it so much was the glass base and the slot for the heatmat, it would be easier to clean for my son. It does come in a bigger size, this would solve the "will only last 18mths or so" part, but would an older snake want the height a vivarium could offer? We really don't want an RUB, but why would some Royals prefer them to a viv? Obviously at the end of the day we want the snake to be happy in its home.


The bigger size would help, but the height a vivarium gives widens the scope for decoration and the provision of split levels which also help with thermoregulation. 

The whole RUB thing is a slight can o' worms. RUBs are an apparently easy solution to providing security royals. However there is no reason that a viv cannot be packed out with hides/cover etc to provide the same security.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Just in addition to Lord V, my house is quite cold in the winter so I use a 36x18x18 viv as I can use a ceramic heating set up to keep the ambient temps at the level they should be at. I can not achieve this with a heat mat. Hope this helps, and again, enjoy your snake.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The bigger size would help, but the height a vivarium gives widens the scope for decoration and the provision of split levels which also help with thermoregulation.
> 
> The whole RUB thing is a slight can o' worms. RUBs are an apparently easy solution to providing security royals. However there is no reason that a viv cannot be packed out with hides/cover etc to provide the same security.


 
The other thing that a viv allows is for you to watch the snake without disturbing it - and the viv is generally more attractive anyway.

I understand that RUBs are convenient, especially if you've got lots of snakes. However, you could say the same thing about McDonalds food. It's convenient and you can eat it, but would you want it every day?


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd just like to add, before this turns in to a viv v's rubs debate, that I am a fan of both. I use both and am equally happy with both methods but I do not see them as useful for royals given my house temps.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> I'd just like to add, before this turns in to a viv v's rubs debate, that I am a fan of both. I use both and am equally happy with both methods but I do not see them as useful for royals given my house temps.


 
I also use both.....


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> I also use both.....


Me too : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Chance said:


> Me too : victory:


But I won't go to McDonalds unless I'm pressured to do so (and even then, I usually just have a coffee).


----------



## Allytoe (May 14, 2013)

I've been shopping online tonight so fingers crossed I will get stuff in time to set up over the bank holiday. Also seen a lovely Royal we'd really like to be ours (sorry l mean my son would love to have).


----------



## lessthanthree (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm getting my CB12 royal on Thursday! So excited, though it's not my first reptile- Had breeding leopard geckos, corn snakes, bearded dragons and an APH( not a reptile but ADORABLE!! and the most hard work to keep than all the others ). I went for a CB12 because like everyone is saying, I wanted to make sure it was a good feeder.
Royals are a great first choice in snakes- my corn was always wriggling around as a baby and they are much thinner so are harder to keep hold of whereas royals have more girth and weight on them. My corn grew to about 5 and a half ft and still wriggled round my chair just to cause awkwardness. 
I would suggest a 36" vivarium, the locks aren't fiddly and I actually had a chain attached to the key which I then attached to the tank as to not loose it (I loose everything). Then gets two hides for each end of the tank and lots of pieces of wood and fake plants to pad the place out and make him/her feel at home . I bought all my stuff off swell reptiles online- after seeing an advert on this forum- they are the best prices I found around after searching for weeks- and everything arrived together the day after I ordered it! All great condition too. 
Good luck to you and your son and his snake! As you can see everyone on this forum is very happy to help if you have any more questions! : victory:


----------



## Allytoe (May 14, 2013)

lessthanthree said:


> I'm getting my CB12 royal on Thursday! So excited, though it's not my first reptile- Had breeding leopard geckos, corn snakes, bearded dragons and an APH( not a reptile but ADORABLE!! and the most hard work to keep than all the others ). I went for a CB12 because like everyone is saying, I wanted to make sure it was a good feeder.
> Royals are a great first choice in snakes- my corn was always wriggling around as a baby and they are much thinner so are harder to keep hold of whereas royals have more girth and weight on them. My corn grew to about 5 and a half ft and still wriggled round my chair just to cause awkwardness.
> I would suggest a 36" vivarium, the locks aren't fiddly and I actually had a chain attached to the key which I then attached to the tank as to not loose it (I loose everything). Then gets two hides for each end of the tank and lots of pieces of wood and fake plants to pad the place out and make him/her feel at home . I bought all my stuff off swell reptiles online- after seeing an advert on this forum- they are the best prices I found around after searching for weeks- and everything arrived together the day after I ordered it! All great condition too.
> Good luck to you and your son and his snake! As you can see everyone on this forum is very happy to help if you have any more questions! : victory:


I bought most of the stuff from Swell Reptiles too, you're right their prices are the best and even their next day delivery cost! [... and the birthday discount too.] However, the viv is from 888 reptiles so I hope that comes by this weekend, I'm, not sure how long it will take to stabilise the correct temps, hopefully only a few days because would like to pick up the snake asap. Have you chosen a name for your new arrival?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Allytoe said:


> I bought most of the stuff from Swell Reptiles too, you're right their prices are the best and even their next day delivery cost! [... and the birthday discount too.] However, the viv is from 888 reptiles so I hope that comes by this weekend, I'm, not sure how long it will take to stabilise the correct temps, hopefully only a few days because would like to pick up the snake asap. Have you chosen a name for your new arrival?


Depending on how you're heating it could take a day or two for temps to settle if you are using a mat, or a couple of hours if you are using a ceramic. 

Fortunately royals wont keel over and die if temps are a couple of degrees out.


----------



## Allytoe (May 14, 2013)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Fortunately royals wont keel over and die if temps are a couple of degrees out.


:gasp:

Thanks, made me laugh.
After all the research I've been doing things seem to be actually happening now .... and now I'm getting nervous.
As I said at the beginning this is my son's snake, he wanted it, it will be in his room and I expect him to care for it (but also expect to take over/guide if necessary, hence all my own research) .... however I have not handled snakes (son has wherever, whenever poss, in every shop/rescue centre we've visited). I hope snakes can't tell a person is nervous, but I don't believe this will last long, we've looked at so many snakes and snake pictures, I don't think some months ago I would have been looking at snakes and saying "it's so cute"!!! .... and now my daughter wants a bearded dragon - we've been spending too much time in reptile shops!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Allytoe said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Thanks, made me laugh.
> After all the research I've been doing things seem to be actually happening now .... and now I'm getting nervous.
> As I said at the beginning this is my son's snake, he wanted it, it will be in his room and I expect him to care for it (but also expect to take over/guide if necessary, hence all my own research) .... however I have not handled snakes (son has wherever, whenever poss, in every shop/rescue centre we've visited). I hope snakes can't tell a person is nervous, but I don't believe this will last long, we've looked at so many snakes and snake pictures, I don't think some months ago I would have been looking at snakes and saying "it's so cute"!!! .... and now my daughter wants a bearded dragon - we've been spending too much time in reptile shops!!!!!:lol2:


They can sense nerves but once you get yours you'll be fine. 

It is an addiction and I bet you end up with one of your own along with a beardie for your daughter! :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Allytoe said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Thanks, made me laugh.
> After all the research I've been doing things seem to be actually happening now .... and now I'm getting nervous.
> As I said at the beginning this is my son's snake, he wanted it, it will be in his room and I expect him to care for it (but also expect to take over/guide if necessary, hence all my own research) .... however I have not handled snakes (son has wherever, whenever poss, in every shop/rescue centre we've visited). I hope snakes can't tell a person is nervous, but I don't believe this will last long, we've looked at so many snakes and snake pictures, I don't think some months ago I would have been looking at snakes and saying "it's so cute"!!! .... and now my daughter wants a bearded dragon - we've been spending too much time in reptile shops!!!!!:lol2:


Snakes can pick up on nerves.... well; they respond badly to the rapid, jerky movements that humans make when they are nervous. 

On the plus side royals are so laid back you shouldnt have any issue.

If its any consolation - I had only handled a snake once before going to pick up my first snake... roughly 20 years before! (not that I would particuarly recomend that)


----------



## warrensark (Aug 23, 2012)

also, if you haven't already done this - I would look into joining a local reptile club in your area, I am pretty new to all of this and only purchased my first corn in October, but prior to that, apart from all the reading etc and having a nosy on this forum, I also joined Portsmouth Reptile Amphibian Society - best move I made, I now take my middle granddaughter with me as well my hubby (only cos he doesn't like to think he's missing out). second corn now purchased and looking to getting a Mexican rosy boa later in the year - beware, this hobby should come a warning as you can never stop at just one snake!!!!


----------

